# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2007] Symbole  tau

## dipro

Salut
SVP comment crire le symbole ( tau ) dans word 2007 ?
merci

----------


## clementmarcotte

Bonjour,

Word vient avec sa propre table de caractres.

Onglet Insrer-Symboles

----------


## kiki29

Salut,

----------


## dipro

Merci pour tous
rsolu  ::bravo::

----------

